
An Analysis of fear-based enriched extortion attacks - dsr_
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/you-my-victim-analysis-fear-based-enriched-extortion-zach-cissp
======
ipython
From the article:

> Consider what is happening: The attack was anonymous and the task was pretty
> simple: Send $800 to an address and nothing will happen. However if a person
> is motivated enough to find a Bitcoin source, put $800 into a bitcoin
> machine, learn how to use the bitcoin machine, and send that money based on
> a simple email, what else could you ask them to do?

Obligatory Black Mirror reference:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shut_Up_and_Dance_(Black_Mirro...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shut_Up_and_Dance_\(Black_Mirror\))

------
ohiovr
I get these messages now. Probably everyone will at somepoint. Its a problem
big enough now that extortion's mention in the Revelation makes perfect sense.

------
strathmeyer
In my opinion the most obvious thing about these scams is that they ask for an
amount in USD not BTC which make me think any amount is enough.

